# Thurnout throws: Music wire and brass tube sizes



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all, I want to use piano/music wire and brass tubing to create some under-the-table throws for my Atlas Code 55 turnouts. Through my research I've found that most people use .039 diameter music wire (K&S brand seems to be the choice) for max stiffness, but still compatible w/ the turnout throw arm hole size. But I'm not sure what size brass tubes are made to fit the .039 wire. Any thoughts?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Overkast said:


> But I'm not sure what size brass tubes are made to fit the .039 wire. Any thoughts?


Are you pulling our collective legs? 

If the outside diameter of the wire is 0.039" then the inside diameter of the brass tubing needs to be a little larger - right?


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

No not kidding. The tubing doesn't always list the inner diameter or if it does I'm not understanding correctly. 

here's a link to the K&S site, can you figure it out?: http://www.ksmetals.com/26.html


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Funny, I just Googled "N scale brass tube size" and this brand new thread I started was the first search result by Google! Just goes to show you how little documentation there is on this subject hwell:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Overkast said:


> No not kidding. The tubing doesn't always list the inner diameter or if it does I'm not understanding correctly.
> 
> here's a link to the K&S site, can you figure it out?: http://www.ksmetals.com/26.html


The outside diameter of the tube is listed first as a fraction. The next number is the decimal thickness of the brass. The last number is the length you are buying.

So for a 5/16 tube you have .3125 (5/16) - .028 (2xwall thickness) = .2845 in a 12 inch length.

Closest fractional size (smaller) is 9/32 (.2813):smokin:


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

rkenney said:


> The outside diameter of the tube is listed first as a fraction. The next number is the decimal thickness of the brass. The last number is the length you are buying.
> 
> So for a 5/16 tube you have .3125 (5/16) - .028 (2xwall thickness) = .2845 in a 12 inch length.
> 
> Closest fractional size (smaller) is 9/32 (.2813):smokin:


Thanks a million Bob! That is super helpful. So it looks like if I go with 1/16 x .014 tube (.0625 - .028 = .0345) then I can get a really snug fit using the .032 wire instead of the .039 wire I originally planned for. I did see in my research that some modelers used .032 and were happy with it, so perhaps my intent to go .039 for N scale is a bit unnecessary after all...


----------



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

Check out www.humpyard.com for some awesome turnout controls. Everything is included in each kit. Cable, lever, clips, etc... Will work for HO and my N scale PECO? Brad


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

So for the music wire and brass tubing turnout throws, I want to use DPDT slide switches to control the throws (in case that wasn't obvious already). I also want the slide switches to control the polarity of the frog. That being said, I'm wondering if I need to worry about amps/voltage ratings on the slide switches? And if so, what voltage rating is ideal for N scale?

Would these work?: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...tailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDetails


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Those look like they would work. Much cheaper on e-bay.


----------

